# Application Process (Completed-Officers)



## AEC@34 (10 Jun 2009)

Excuse me if some of you think this is a repeat thread. I find it difficult to gather info from existing "Application Process Samples" thread because
1. its combined for officers and NCM (i believe processing times are significantly different)
2. Has incomplete info or not been updated hence hard to make estimates of your processing time

I am starting this thread for officer application which are complete (please do not post if you have not received offer). Somebody can start for NCM!

Here is my info!
Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot later changed to AEC
Trade Choice 2: Bioscience
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: last week of Sept 2008
First Contact: 20 days after application date
CFAT: Jan 5th, 2009
Medical 1st: Jan 5th, 2009
Initial Medical Final: March 13, 2009
Air Crew Medical Final:April 3rd, 2009
Interview 1st: Jan 5th, 2009
Interview 2nd (Because of trade change to AEC): 3rd week of Jan , 2009
Listed: 1st week of April 09
Verbal Position Offered: April 14, 2009
Sworn in: sometime in july, 2009
BMOQ starts on: August 31st, 2009

I did the paper application in september and was first asked to write CFAT in october but did in January because i had exams at the university. Longest wait has been for the Air Factor clearance from Toronto. I love Canadian Forces, great people. I had some initial medical issues also e.g. one ear had wax so i failed hearing test, few RBC in urine but other reports(from my family Doc) showed no concern.


----------



## AncientWinds (10 Jun 2009)

See you August 31! I'm gonna be on the french platoon though. I know that french and english platoons are coupled together, but I'm curious to know if we'll have common trainings, exercices, etc. Does anyone have the answer to that question?

Here's a link to my application process sample : http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-846218.html#msg846218

Just a comment... if this thread is for officer candidates only, why not change "Officer/NCM" for "Entry Program" (DEO, ROTP, Etc.)? Also, it could be interresting to know in which field of study is (or will be, for ROTP) the candidate's degree (administration, history, science, etc.).


----------



## nickinguelph (10 Jun 2009)

Righton, I am also slated for August 31st, DEO LOG, i have already posted my process sample, but it took forever, and I mean that seriously..lol


----------



## army RN (10 Jun 2009)

Recruiting Center: Sault Ste Marie
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer Cadet (ROTP Civi-U)
Trade Choice 1: Nursing
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date:  Before Holidays Dec 2008
First Contact: Same day as application drop off
CFAT: Jan 07, 2009
Medical 1st: Feb 06, 2009 (I was travelling for school otherwise med would have been the following Monday)
Air Crew Medical Final: N/A
Interview 1st: Feb 06, 2009
Listed: Feb 10, 2009
Verbal Position Offered: March 12, 2009
Sworn in: July 16th, 2009
BMOQ starts on: August 02nd, 2009 (BMOQ is next may not sure what I am going for this summer)


----------



## AEC@34 (11 Jun 2009)

I guess i copied from the other thread and that's what happens when you copy and paste. Thanks for pointing it out. I don't think i can edit it now.
I will be on english platoon but i am sure we will bump into each other. I bet you are training hard!


----------



## AncientWinds (11 Jun 2009)

Zahoor said:
			
		

> I bet you are training hard!



Yes, I train very hard! I couldn't imagine my life without it. The main reason behind my hard training isn't the military though : I just enjoy working hard, set goals and then reach them.

Weight lifting 4 times a week 5 am to 7 am, and running 10 kilometers 3 times a week (most of time, 2 months before a marathon, I increase to 20 kilometers). So I'm training everyday!

I'm doing weight lifting since 4 years and running since 12 years.

What is your training like?


----------



## 49_15_N_123_6_W (11 Jun 2009)

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade: Nurse
Application Date: October 2008
CFAT: November 2008
Medical: December 2008
Interview/ Screening Process: December 2008
Merit Listed: March 2009
Verbal Position Offered: June 2009
Sworn in: July 2009
BMOQ starts on: August 31st, 2009
Workout Routine: 1.5 hrs x2/week and swimming 1 hr x1/week


Congratulations to everyone, I will see you all soon


----------



## AncientWinds (11 Jun 2009)

49_15_N_123_6_W said:
			
		

> Trade: Nurse



Cool, my GF is a nurse too!

Congrats!


----------



## AEC@34 (11 Jun 2009)

AncientWinds said:
			
		

> What is your training like?



I started two months ago and Army fitness Manual is my bible for now. I am skinny (was 137lbs two months ago and now 145) but looks like one looses weight during basic training so currently i am training hard to put some muscles. This is affecting my cardio. Not too confident at this point about my fitness. Hope it will improve. 
Congrats 49_15_N_123_6_W  (very lengthy name BTW)
see ya


----------



## j_r_42 (11 Jun 2009)

Congrats to everyone...I'll see you in August too.

I'm CEOTP AEC.  Can't wait to get out to St. Jean and get going...I'm thinking this will be a long summer....


----------



## AncientWinds (12 Jun 2009)

Zahoor said:
			
		

> 49_15_N_123_6_W  (very lengthy name BTW)



It a position. According to his nickname, he is somewhere in Vancouver City, near 23rd Avenue and Main Street.

http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=fr&geocode=&q=49+15+N+123+6+W&sll=49.25,-123.1&sspn=0.010281,0.019312&ie=UTF8&ll=49.24691,-123.103738&spn=0.020563,0.038624&z=15&iwloc=A


----------



## 49_15_N_123_6_W (12 Jun 2009)

> It a position. According to his nickname, he is somewhere in Vancouver City, near 23rd Avenue and Main Street.



"He" is a "She" ... I'm a girl, according to my profile I am from Vancouver and a 25 year old female. But I don't live on that street. Sometimes Google Map can be incorrect  . That position is just a general one for the city of Vancouver.

I am finding it difficult to train while working. Nursing shifts are 12 hours long (4 days or 4 nights on, 4 days off). My profession's workload is causing me to pick up overtime at least once a week due to short staffing, especially since I work at the 2nd largest hospital in Canada. Any chance I can get I am devoting it to working out, hence, alienating friends and family in the process.

I am excited to forge new friendships within the Military community especially since we all share a common interest of serving our country. See you all very soon  :camo:


----------



## AncientWinds (12 Jun 2009)

49_15_N_123_6_W said:
			
		

> "He" is a "She"



Oups... I should have take a look at your profile 



			
				49_15_N_123_6_W said:
			
		

> Nursing shifts are 12 hours long (4 days or 4 nights on, 4 days off). My profession's workload is causing me to pick up overtime at least once a week due to short staffing, especially since I work at the 2nd largest hospital in Canada.



Things are the same here in Quebec City, an hospital is an hospital no matter where you are... I guess the work schedule in the CF as a nurse will be, most of the time, more adapted to a family and social life.

See you!


----------



## newbrunswicker (17 Jun 2009)

Recruiting Center: Fredericton
Reserve/Regular:  Regular (DEO)
Trade Choice 1:   Infantry
Trade Choice 2:   Armoured
Application Date: September 24, 2008
First Contact:     September 29, 2008
CFAT:               October 8, 2008
Interview:         October 13, 2008
Medical 1:         October 14, 2008
Merit Listed:      November 8, 2008 (Due to V4 eyesight rating which was overlooked, my file was put on 
                                                 hold - December 23, 2008)
LASIK Surgery:   January 11, 2009  (3 month waiting period)
Medical 2:         April 11, 2009
Merit Listed:      May 5, 2009

Verbal Position Offered: June 11, 2009

A long process but finally worth it in the end.


----------



## AncientWinds (17 Jun 2009)

newbrunswicker said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Fredericton
> Reserve/Regular:  Regular (DEO)
> Trade Choice 1:   Infantry
> Trade Choice 2:   Armoured
> ...



When is you BMOQ starting? Is the position offered infantry of armoured?


----------



## newbrunswicker (17 Jun 2009)

I was accepted for Infantry and training begins September 7th. I'm just waiting for the official call which is supposed to happen tomorrow. After waiting almost nine months I couldn't be happier. 

Cheers,

KM


----------



## AncientWinds (17 Jun 2009)

newbrunswicker said:
			
		

> I was accepted for Infantry



Same for me. I'm really anxious to start my new carreer! Looks like a tough but wonderful job.



			
				newbrunswicker said:
			
		

> After waiting almost nine months I couldn't be happier.



Yeah... I know what it is... I applied on 2008-04-03, and my BMOQ is starting on 2009-08-30. But I'm pretty sure it's worth the wait!

Good luck and good training until then!


----------



## derael (21 Jun 2009)

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton Moved to CFRC Ottawa as of May 5, 2009
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP, Civvie-U)
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armour
Trade Choice 3: MARS
Application Date: Nov 21, 2008
First Contact: Dec 2, 2008
CFAT: Previously Completed
Medical: Previously Completed, but redone at CFRC Ottawa in May 2009
Interview: Dec 15th, 2008
Merit Listed: Jan 7th, 2009
Job offer: March 4th, 2009
Final Paperwork: July 6, 2009
Sworn in: July 10, 2009


----------



## SkyHeff (22 Jun 2009)

Recruiting Center: CFRC London
Regular/Reserves: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP, Civvie-U CAM)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Dec 12, 2008
First Contact: Dec 16, 2008
CFAT: Jan 7, 2009
Medical: Jan 7, 2009
Interview: Jan 8, 2009
Merit Listed: ?
Job offer: Mar 9, 2009
ASC: Mar 23-27
Final Paperwork: July 16, 2009
Sworn in: July 18, 2009


----------



## poiriernb (23 Jun 2009)

Recruiting Center: CFRC Fredericton N.B.
Regular/Reserves: regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1:Armour
Trade Choice 2:Intelligence
Trade Choice 3:Logistics
Silent 4th (Artillery)
Application Date:March.16, 2009
CFAT: February/2009
Medical: Mar/2009
Interview: Mar/2009
Merit Listed: April/2009
Job Offer: June.5
BMOQ: Sept.7/2009
Sworn in:?????


----------



## AncientWinds (23 Jun 2009)

derael, Heff18, poiriernb,

congrats and best of luck!


----------



## Grando (26 Jun 2009)

AncientWinds said:
			
		

> See you August 31! I'm gonna be on the french platoon though. I know that french and english platoons are coupled together, but I'm curious to know if we'll have common trainings, exercices, etc. Does anyone have the answer to that question?



on our course there was virtually no interaction - you were often in the same break areas/areas of farnham/etc., but we never performed tasks alongside our 'sister' platoon


----------



## AncientWinds (26 Jun 2009)

Grando said:
			
		

> on our course there was virtually no interaction - you were often in the same break areas/areas of farnham/etc., but we never performed tasks alongside our 'sister' platoon



Thanks for the answer Grando.


----------



## Marshall (14 Jul 2009)

Has any Civvie-U ROTP figured out if they have to go to St. Jean for the 2-week mini-course? (starting Aug 9th supposedly)


----------



## ruckmarch (14 Jul 2009)

Grando said:
			
		

> on our course there was virtually no interaction - you were often in the same break areas/areas of farnham/etc., but we never performed tasks alongside our 'sister' platoon



Exactly what he said! Platoons compete for the commandant's flag at the end, so it's competition all the way, in terms of highest scores

For you guys going infantry, hope you enjoying camping? You are going to be spending a lot of time working out and sleeping in tents


----------



## SkyHeff (14 Jul 2009)

@Marshall - My letter states I'll find out from the CDA (?) where I'll be going (St. Jean or Kingston) after talking to my ULO. I enroll on Saturday and have all the paperwork to do on Thursday, so I'm hoping to find more then.

My letter does not give a date of when it is, but the joining instructions state Aug. 9/09.


----------



## Marshall (14 Jul 2009)

Heff18 said:
			
		

> @Marshall - My letter states I'll find out from the CDA (?) where I'll be going (St. Jean or Kingston) after talking to my ULO. I enroll on Saturday and have all the paperwork to do on Thursday, so I'm hoping to find more then.
> 
> My letter does not give a date of when it is, but the joining instructions state Aug. 9/09.



Mine also says Aug 09. But it was just an email, it could have been a mistake to send it to me. So im hoping to find out in person. I just know that I have to meet with the ULO's from Aug 4 - 7 (or 9th) for all that. So It would be cutting it close for traveling from Halifax to St. Jean / Kingston.


----------



## AncientWinds (15 Jul 2009)

Hi Ladies and Gentlemen,

I just created a private facebook group for people attending the August 31st BMOQ (R0019E & R0018F).

The group name is : 2009 QMBO / BMOQ R0018F & R0019E
And the URL : http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=122303151003


----------



## nickinguelph (24 Jul 2009)

Sorry for the repost, I figured I may as well post my info under this thread as it is primarily for Officer Cadets, and I would like to share 

As for my workout routine, strength training 3 days a week (core circuit training, approx. 2hrs), and running 5 days a week (4 @ 5km, and 1 @ 10km)

Recruiting Center: Kitchener (began the process at the Ottawa CFRC, then to the Winnipeg CFRC, and finished at K/W)
Regular/Reserves: Reg
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1:LOG
Trade Choice 2:HCA
Trade Choice 3:AEC
Silent 4th (MARS)
Application Date:05/04
CFAT: 08/04
Medical: 06/08
Interview: 06/08
Merit Listed: not sure when either late '08 or beginning of '09
Job Offer: April 15/09
BMOQ: Aug 31/09
Sworn in: Aug 12/09


----------



## Jayson Wonder (24 Jul 2009)

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
Trade: Infantry
Application Date: January 2009
CFAT: March 2009
Medical: March 2009
Interview/ Screening Process: March 2009
Merit Listed: July 2009
Verbal Position Offered: N/A
Sworn in: N/A
BMOQ starts on: N/A

Decidfed to post my stuff here. I actually started my application process back in Sept 2008 but by the time I gathered all my education documents it was in December when I had everything submitted. In January I was told I had to complete new reference / personal data forms for the new BakCheck sytem. So I believe my actually aplication date was January 17th.

After several months of being patient I was finaly merit listed on July 17th 2009 and althought extremely excited that this occured, I was also told that 3 days prior to my listing InfO was officially closed until April 2010. Talk about bad luck. It actually gets worse...

After a long discussion with my MCC I decided that I would add ArtyO as a next choice as I had only listed InfO originaly. The MCC confirmed that there were 2 positions open. This was on a Thursday (July 16th to be exact).  I called my MCC back the follwing day (Friday) in hopes of establishing a date / time for another interview for ArtyO and non one got back to me. I called the CFRC everyday this week and no one got back to me so on Wedesday of this week I decide to go over in person and find someone face to face to discus my file with. I met with a really nice and helpful captain that explined my MCC was on vacation and that the systems were down nation wide early that week and that is why no one got back to me.

I was so happy to talk to someone face to face and even indicated that I was rteady to be interviewed for ArtyO right there on the spot. He kindly told me that I need to wait until next week when my MCC got back and then broke the horrible news that there were no longer positions left under CEOTP ArtyO or any other combat arms trades period.

He did tell me if I wanted to gain entry to the Canadian Forces quickly as an Officer under CEOTP plan, I should consider MARS Officer as they have 43 open positions. So now I am totally fustrated and at aq loss as to what to do. It has been almost a year since I first walked into the CFRC and it felt like forever and the thought of waiting until next April is just scary. I am sure combat arms is what I want althought I was in Navy League & Sea Cadets as a youngster. I began reading and talking to Navy members over the last 2 days and I am not opposed to this trade however Army is what I feel I want most. Even if I decided to go MARS, from what I read the next NOAB is late Sept and even if one was accepted they may not see BMOQ until January.

Have any others faced these challenges? What would you do in my shoes? At present I am still merit listed for InfO only and debating chnaging / adding trades. An old friend of my who served in the army for 17 years told me people do drop out, miss swearing in or go AWOL before BMOQ and that I should just wiat and hope for the trade I wanted. Is this at all realistic?

Any thoughts or advice is appreciated. If anyone actually reads this little book you deserve a prize. I have to vent as I am so fustrated at the moment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AncientWinds (28 Jul 2009)

Jayson Wonder said:
			
		

> Have any others faced these challenges? What would you do in my shoes? At present I am still merit listed for InfO only and debating chnaging / adding trades. An old friend of my who served in the army for 17 years told me people do drop out, miss swearing in or go AWOL before BMOQ and that I should just wiat and hope for the trade I wanted. Is this at all realistic?



Hi Jayson,

Between the beginning of of the process and the time I sworn in, more than 2 years had passed... The reason is that my first application was closed after they were unable to reach me (I was moving to my new house at the same time (and for those that ever build a new house, you know it's a lot of troubles...) and forgot to tell them the new phone/adress). My second application took more than a year between the application date and the sworn in.

My opinion is that if you really want to become an infantry officer, you should not give up and wait until they offer you such a position. It's all about determination. You are merit listed, so it's only a matter of time : be patient. New infantry officer positions will be available Next April? Well... start earning you degree, train hard, and prepare for that. You could complete 2 university sessions until then.

1 year isn't a very long period of time, trust me. I've been in your shoes. When I was told that my file had been closed and I had to resubmit it, adding more than 1 year to the process, I wasn't very happy. But I didn't give up and chose to use that time to train even better, to travel, to read books on military leadership, tactics, history. I chose to not loose my time, as it was very clear to me that I will be infantry officer one day, no matter the time it takes.

Keep it up and best of luck!


----------



## Jayson Wonder (30 Jul 2009)

Thank you for your words of encouragement. I agree a year is not a long time and I surely can use that time wisely to better prepare myself and move closer to my educational goals, etc.

Just yesterday I completed my 2nd interview for Artillery Officer as wel so I have now been merit listed for both trades. I felt I would stay true to my strong desire to serve in the combat arms trades.

I have come a long way already so I will now keep my focus on the future and work hard in the present.

THanks again for your thoughts!


----------



## AncientWinds (30 Jul 2009)

Jayson Wonder said:
			
		

> I have come a long way already so I will now keep my focus on the future and work hard in the present.



Well said!


----------



## prairiediver (30 Jul 2009)

wrong thread, deleted post.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jul 2009)

Prairiediver....take a look at the thread title.......

just sayin'



> BMOQ starts on



In your case, i doubt BMOQ starts anytime soon.........


----------



## prairiediver (30 Jul 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Prairiediver....take a look at the thread title.......
> 
> just sayin'
> 
> In your case, i doubt BMOQ starts anytime soon.........



Yikes... thanks. The 2 threads start off very similar, I didnt realize there were 2. And to be honest, I was so excited, I simply clicked the thread I thought I was reading over the past few days.

Sorry.


----------



## EPF (22 Aug 2009)

Recruiting Center: Montréal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Engineer
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: March 24, 2009
CFAT: Credited from 2001 ROTP application (long story )
Medical: April 29, 2009
Extra eye exam from Lasik surgeon: April 30, 2009
1st Interview: June 12, 2009
PT test: June 15, 2009
2nd Interview (because of switch from Reserve to Regular): July 22, 2009
Verbal Position Offered: August 21, 2009
Swearing in: August 26, 2009
BMOQ starts on: August 31st, 2009

Getting in eight years after my original application... I'm so psyched! I'm a Frenchie too, Ancient Winds, I guess we'll have to put up with each other for a while... ;D

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## AncientWinds (22 Aug 2009)

EPF said:
			
		

> Getting in eight years after my original application... I'm so psyched! I'm a Frenchie too, Ancient Winds, I guess we'll have to put up with each other for a while... ;D



Congrats EPF! I've met several people that will be with us on the french course and according to what I've seen, we'll be part of a nice team! See you in 1 week!


----------



## pinheif (12 Sep 2009)

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: June 23, 2009
CFAT: June 26, 2009
Medical: July 10, 2009
Interview: July 21, 2009
Verbal Position Offered: August 25, 2009
Swearing in: October 14, 2009
BMOQ starts on: October 19, 2009

I was a little surprised about being offered a spot in the October BMOQ, being as no one knew about it, not even my interviewer. Nice surprise though.

Cheers,


----------



## Jayson Wonder (7 Oct 2009)

Recruiting Center: Haifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
Trade Choice 1: MARS
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Artillery
Application Date: January 15, 2009
CFAT: March 26, 2009
Medical: March 26, 2009
Interview: March 26, 2009
NOAB: September 28, 2009
Verbal Position Offered: October 2, 2009
Swearing in: October 15, 2009
BMOQ starts on: October 19, 2009

Update on my CF application status. A lot can change in a few months. Very anxious and can't wait to start a new career serving my country.


----------



## Steve_D (10 Oct 2009)

Recruiting Center: CFRC Saint John
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice: MARS
Application Date: July 2009
CFAT: exempt - original written date - 1986 (woo hoo!)
Interview: Sept 2
Medical: Sept 2
NOAB: Sept 28 (MADE IT!! YAY!)
Merit Listed: Oct 2
Position Offered: Oct 2
Sworn in: Oct 14
BMOQ starts on: N/A as I have been exempted BMOQ - YAY, again!
Flying out to Esquimalt for OJT until NETPO trg - Oct 20
Quiting current job - today (Oct 10)

See you on the inside (the real world).

Cheers

Steve


----------



## u.yousaf (18 Oct 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've recently received my application in the mail and have most of it filled out. I'm currently in my second year of university in Ontario and plan on joining the infantry reserves. I just wanted to know when I should go down to the recruiting office to hand in my application if I plan on doing the bmq this summer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dangerboy (19 Oct 2009)

Why delay? Turn in your application now it takes a while for the paperwork to go through. If your enrolled before a summer BMQ your unit will find stuff to do.  You will probably do some OJT and gain experience before your course, at the very lest you will get an introduction to military life and learn something about whatever unit you join.  

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## u.yousaf (19 Oct 2009)

Oh so I don't have to complete my bmq's before I can be assigned to a unit?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Oct 2009)

u.yousaf said:
			
		

> Oh so I don't have to complete my bmq's before I can be assigned to a unit?



For the Reserves, you will require a letter stating that you have been accepted by a Unit before your application can start processing.  You will be required to have that letter with all of your application forms when you go to the CFRC.


----------



## burkecross (23 Oct 2009)

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: AEC
Trade Choice 2: Intel O
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: March 9, 2009
CFAT: March 17, 2009
Medical: March 19, 2009
Interview: March 19, 2009
Air Factor: Wasn't informed I would need one until August 5, 2009. Completed August 21, 2009
Medfit: Oct 19, 2009
Merit Listed: Oct 20, 2009
Verbal Position Offered: Oct 23, 2009
Swearing in: Dec 22, 2009
BMOQ starts on: Jan 11m 2010

It's been a long wait with some bumps on the way but I finally got my offer today.


----------



## Teller (23 Oct 2009)

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: AEC
Trade Choice 2: Artillery
Trade Choice 3: Mars
Application Date: June 10, 2009
CFAT: N/A  (took the CFAT in 2006, passed with flying colours)
Medical: June 23, 2009
Interview: June 23, 2009
Air Factor Exam: July 16, 2009
Medfit: Oct 22, 2009 (had to undergo methacholine challenge and pulmonary fitness testing to disprove respiratory illness)
Verbal Position Offered: Oct 23, 2009
Swearing in: Dec 15, 2009
BMOQ starts on: Jan 11, 2010

This is a dream come true for me.  I was originally denied in 2006 on medical due to a drug prescription (offered a great contract job afterwards and put off enlistment in the CF) and it came up again in my current enrollment process.  After multiple trips to the docs and testing to prove I don't suffer from any long term/debilitating illnesses, I finally got in.  

I can't wait to start my new career with the CF!


----------



## NightEcho (13 Nov 2009)

Here is my info

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (CEOTP)
Trade Choice 1: Engineer
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Late April 2009
First Contact: Early May 2009
CFAT: May 14, 2009
Medical: June 4, 2009
Interview 1st: June 4, 2009
Listed: Late July 2009
Verbal Position Offered: October 13, 2009
Sworn in: Scheduled December 17, 2009
BMOQ starts on: January 11, 2010


----------



## take2 (18 Nov 2009)

Recruiting Centre: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Logistics (later changed to AEC)
Trade Choice 2: Public Affairs
Trade Choice 3: Health Care Admin
Application Date: March 16, 2009
CFAT: April 9, 2009
Medical: April 23, 2009
Interview 1 (LOG): April 23, 2009
Additional medical submitted: June 10, 2009
Listed (LOG): July 2009
Called to check on status in August.  Advised that LOG closed for fiscal.  Changed to AEC: August 18, 2009
Interview 2 (AEC): Sept 8, 2009
Air Crew medical submitted: Sept 21, 2009
Listed (AEC): end October 2009
Verbal Offer: November 17, 2009
Enrollment: January 12, 2010
BMOQ start: January 25, 2010


----------



## goldenhamster (26 Dec 2009)

Recruiting Center: CFRC Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:  DEO 
Trade Choice : Construction Engineering
Application Date: February 12, 2009
First Contact: February 17, 2009
CFAT completed: March 10, 2009  
Interview: March 17, 2009
Medical:  March 24, 2009  
Deemed medically fit: August 2009 (after laser eye surgery in May 2009)
Position Offered: Dec 22, 2009  :christmas happy:
Basic Training Begins: Jan 25th, 2010 (if everything is ok)


----------



## Sturbs (18 Jan 2010)

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Mississauga
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot (Later changed to AERE)
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: March 27, 2009
CFAT: April 9, 2009
Medical: April 28, 2009
Interview - Pilot: April 28, 2009
Aircrew Medicals Completed (Enhanced Vision Testing & Bloodwork): May 12, 2009
Aircrew Medicals Completed (ECG that they forgot to send me for): June 25, 2009
Medfit (Pilot Medical Letter of Doom due to vision): September 30, 2009
Interview - AERE: October 19, 2009
Merit Listed (AERE): early November 2009
Verbal Offer: January 18, 2010
Sworn In: scheduled January 22, 2010
BMOQ starts: January 25, 2010

So I got good news this morning.  Some spots or a spot became available and I got an offer with an invite to the Jan 25 BMOQ.  I leave in 4 days.  This is a huge jump in timeframe considering I was told to not expect any spots until April 1st and then if selected not to expect BMOQ until the end of summer.  I'm totally not prepared but I don't have any time to worry!  After all these months, I never thought the problem would be the process moving too fast!


----------

